

Outbreaks of Infectious Diseases - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/?p=4601

======
Anon84

          “Our study indicates that a disturbingly high 
           proportion of parents, > 1 in 5, continue to believe 
           that some vaccines cause autism in otherwise healthy 
           children”
    
    

This is actually a big problem and a symptom of the difficulty of explaining
science to the general public. There are dozens of papers that prove
otherwise, the original paper that made this claim has been withdrawn after
being proven erroneous:

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8493753.stm>

[http://blogs.nature.com/news/thegreatbeyond/2010/02/lancet_r...](http://blogs.nature.com/news/thegreatbeyond/2010/02/lancet_retracts_mmr_doctors_pa.html)

    
    
          The Lancet's editor, Richard Horton, tells the 
          Guardian that when he read the GMC ruling, it became 
          clear that statements in the paper were "utterly 
          false" and that he felt "deceived".
    

<http://press.thelancet.com/wakefieldretraction.pdf>

and yet this message doesn't seem to get through to people. The reduction in
vaccination is (at least part) of what is behind several of the outbreaks
mentioned in the article and the increased incidence of several diseases that
had practically been eradicated.

~~~
Evgeny
_There are dozens of papers that prove otherwise_

Because evil vaccine manufacturers paid for them

 _the original paper that made this claim has been withdrawn after being
proven erroneous_

Because evil vaccine manufacturers forced the author to ...

That's all the reasoning I could ever get out of "vaccine deniers".

